# Wolf hunting in Michigan!!!



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Wisconsin is taking applications at $10 a pop and the last I heard, had over 10,00 applications. Indians will get 85 of the 201 tags available.
This will make living with wolves much more paletable, IMO.

http://www.mucc.org/2012/08/wolf-season-coming-soon/


----------



## rclydestinson (Jul 3, 2012)

According to a news report that I read last week, the Wisconsin Tribes are opposed to the wolf hunt. If so, thats wasted tags.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> rclydestinson said:
> 
> 
> > According to a news report that I read last week, the Wisconsin Tribes are opposed to the wolf hunt. If so, thats wasted tags.


While that may be true, I suspect that the WDNR will assess the kill and adjust quotas accordingly in the future.
Wisconsin is making a dedicated effort to MANAGE their wolves, and I commend them.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes, at least part of the Tribal leadership has snuggled up with some 'lefty' groups to try to slow the wolf hunt, even off reservation property. They already have a bunch of tags allotted, if they don't want to use them, that's their choice.

I think their efforts to stall the legal wolf hunt in WI this season will fall short. It's more about political alliances anyway. Because of sweetheart deals in the past over casinos & other issues they have become well left of center. They may very well push for or allow a smoking ban to go through, but they allow smoking in their casinos to draw that patronage.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

sourdough44 said:


> They may very well push for or allow a smoking ban to go through, but they allow smoking in their casinos to draw that patronage.


Should I sell my peace pipe stock?:evil:


----------



## Quack R (Oct 7, 2010)

I think it sounds like a giant money maker for michigan. Id pay 10$ to get the chance at a wolf Tag. Sign me up!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

MUCC Staff said:


> *Wolf Season: Coming Soon?*
> 
> August 20th, 2012 by MUCC Staff. Before the ink was dry on the official (and final) delisting of gray wolves from the Endangered Species List, the question was asked: When will Michigan get a wolf season?
> Well, the first step towards that was taken late last week.
> ...


That is an absolute bullseye on how game management is supposed to be. Whoever wrote that article knows how it works and the danger of the preservationists, and they are everywhere in this social management. Kudos to the author. Oh, please teach the rest of your organization what you seem to comprehend so well. When it comes to the fisheries, your organization votes as preservationist. Thanks for giving me a glimmer of hope, that someone gets it.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

I say Wolf Season for sure! Kill'em all!


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

apparently no one has informed ALL the Yoopers there is not a season yet,,,, How much longer before the NLM upper tier counties also have a huntable population????


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

These freshman in congress and the senate have done more in their first term than all the old, boring, replaced democrats ever did that were up here.

You can hunt wolves now just ask a farmer that has problems. For free.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Was not a bill introduced Monday in the Michigan House to allow for a wolf hunt?


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Was not a bill introduced Monday in the Michigan House to allow for a wolf hunt?


The article posted says yes, house bill 5834, but on wednesday not monday, technicality


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Ah, I heard it on the radio Monday.


----------



## markbrit (Feb 29, 2012)

Anybody have an idea of dates for the proposed hunt? Headed up to UP in early October to grouse hunt.


----------



## coolhandluke (Oct 23, 2011)

I just read in fur fish and game they are working on a wolf hunt in the western UP for next year, if they do have a season I will be applying and hopefully hanging a wolf rug in my house


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I was hunting at the bro's place in Montana last year for over 3 weeks. They have a serious wolf problem out there. Wolves seem to be pretty smart. I seen alot of tracks but no wolves. Getting a tag does not equate to getting (or even seeing) a wolf. I suspect if the hunting bill goes thru here in Michigan, the bean counters will need to figure out what is sustainable and how many tags will need to be issued to reach the harvest numbers. If the DNR wants 50 wolves killed and the projected harvest percentage is 10%, they'd need to issue 500 tags.

If anyone is interested, somewhere on the Montana DNR website is the wolf harvest info....number of tags and how many wolves taken. You can use that to figure out what the harvest ratio is out there and what we might expect here in Michigan as a harvest %.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

TVCJohn said:


> I was hunting at the bro's place in Montana last year for over 3 weeks. They have a serious wolf problem out there. Wolves seem to be pretty smart. I seen alot of tracks but no wolves. Getting a tag does not equate to getting (or even seeing) a wolf. I suspect if the hunting bill goes thru here in Michigan, the bean counters will need to figure out what is sustainable and how many tags will need to be issued to reach the harvest numbers. If the DNR wants 50 wolves killed and the projected harvest percentage is 10%, they'd need to issue 500 tags.
> 
> If anyone is interested, somewhere on the Montana DNR website is the wolf harvest info....number of tags and how many wolves taken. You can use that to figure out what the harvest ratio is out there and what we might expect here in Michigan as a harvest %.


Actually that would be a very optimistic ratio- at least after the first season. In Montana and Idaho, most of their wolves are shot a long range by hunters glassing for them. Glassing in Michigan? When you can rarely see more than a hundred yards you won't need very powerful binoculars!

Last I heard both states were adding trapping to their manner of take to allow them to (hopefully) achieve their harvest quotas. 

Write your legislators if you want a wolf season in Michigan! We need to get the Bill passed so the NRC can get a season going!

John


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I was just pulling out random numbers to illustrate the point. When I was in Montana, the ones being shot were not the main target. Hunters were hunting elk or deer and happened to have a wolf tag. Long range here and long range there are two different things.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Idaho issued over 30,000 wolf tags; they killed 379 wolves. Michigan has more than 5 times the sustainable levels required under the wolf plan. Maybe a wolf tag should be included with every deer tag sold in Michigan, kind of like when bears were part of the UP deer tag.
http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/public/hunt/?getPage=121

I feel we have similar numbers of wolves as Idaho does but our cover is alot different. 30,000 tags seem about right to maybe kill a couple hundred wolves. If it doesn't work out the DNR can always up the number issued the following years. I wouldn't have a problem paying $100.00 for a tag plus the $4.00 lottery fee. A wolf would be a great addition to my silent zoo.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

rotest_e

I would like it better if they kept the fee low. I don't like the idea of pricing out the average guy.


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

Isn't there already a wolf season?? Whoops. Just joking. Wolves are no joke in mi. Up hunting in the UP and it felt like I was being hunted. Hunting party don't mess around. It's crazy how they just come up missing


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Justin said:


> rotest_e
> 
> I would like it better if they kept the fee low. I don't like the idea of pricing out the average guy.


I just got back from the western UP and my gas bill alone was $400. If a hunter can't afford $100 tag it's a long way to hitch hike


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Skibum said:


> I just got back from the western UP and my gas bill alone was $400. If a hunter can't afford $100 tag it's a long way to hitch hike


 So the people that live there don't count?


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> *Idaho issued over 30,000 wolf tags; they killed 379 wolves.* Michigan has more than 5 times the sustainable levels required under the wolf plan. Maybe a wolf tag should be included with every deer tag sold in Michigan, kind of like when bears were part of the UP deer tag.
> http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/public/hunt/?getPage=121
> 
> I feel we have similar numbers of wolves as Idaho does but our cover is alot different. 30,000 tags seem about right to maybe kill a couple hundred wolves. If it doesn't work out the DNR can always up the number issued the following years. I wouldn't have a problem paying $100.00 for a tag plus the $4.00 lottery fee. A wolf would be a great addition to my silent zoo.


That sounds like a testament to how hard they are to get a poke at.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Justin said:


> So the people that live there don't count?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

No more than anyone else. They just save on gas and lodging.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Idaho issued over 30,000 wolf tags; they killed 379 wolves. Michigan has more than 5 times the sustainable levels required under the wolf plan. Maybe a wolf tag should be included with every deer tag sold in Michigan, kind of like when bears were part of the UP deer tag.
> http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/public/hunt/?getPage=121
> 
> I feel we have similar numbers of wolves as Idaho does but our cover is alot different. 30,000 tags seem about right to maybe kill a couple hundred wolves. If it doesn't work out the DNR can always up the number issued the following years. I wouldn't have a problem paying $100.00 for a tag plus the $4.00 lottery fee. A wolf would be a great addition to my silent zoo.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

We have more wolves than Idaho. The UP is much more accessible than much of Idaho as well. Our disadvantage is the thickness of cover. In either case hunting wolves would be a difficult proposition. They are really targets of opportunity while hunting other game. Would have been nice to have had a season last week for my son. He had one 20 yards from his treestand while bear hunting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Here is the Montana wolf guide and regs. The tags are OTC and $19 for residents. NR's have to pay $350 to help them control their wolf problem!! Those guys need to lay off the bad shrooms out there. At that price they can keep their wolves.

http://fwp.mt.gov/hunting/planahunt/huntingGuides/wolf/default.html


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

MT is not cheap to do a last minute deer hunt either. A combo tag is $1k for non residents.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> MT is not cheap to do a last minute deer hunt either. A combo tag is $1k for non residents.


Ya...I tasted that last year. Ouch!


I just seen this on my other hunting website.




> http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/newshound/2012/09/idaho-elk-hunter-shoots-wolf-stalked-him
> 
> 
> September 13, 2012
> ...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It wasn't all that long ago Michigan was paying a bounty on wolves. http://ww2.dnr.state.mi.us/publicat...abitat/Reports/WLD-library/2000-2099/2062.pdf


----------



## Blackhawk294 (May 1, 2011)

They have come back pretty strong in the U.P. and in my opinion they should be hunted again, in order to keep them in check. Meaning that they know there boundaries in the food chain. Just my opinion.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I talked to my brother in Montana last night. He seems to think they got 170-something wolves last year. This year the website only showed 3 killed thus far. It's going to be a tough go here in Michigan to pop any.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

TVCJohn said:


> I talked to my brother in Montana last night. He seems to think they got 170-something wolves last year. This year the website only showed 3 killed thus far. It's going to be a tough go here in Michigan to pop any.


Put it this way, You'll see them when you're not hunting them. They're not like deer and just stand there waiting for you to shoot them.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Put it this way, You'll see them when you're not hunting them. They're not like deer and just stand there waiting for you to shoot them.


 I had an adult wolf come within 30 feet of me while I was steelhead fishing last April. It was on the move and kept going.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The last UP population estimate I heard was around 830 wolves including this years pups. That is only the minimum number of wolves in the UP. Not all packs are tracked or have collars. At 50 deer killed per wolf that is 41,500 deer killed by wolves. In 2011 hunters only killed just over 43,000 deer.

The UP's deer population peaked out at about 900,000 animals in 1995. The latest deer estimate is under 300,000 animals. Winter kill was responsible for a lot of the numbers reduction but wolves are playing a huge roll in lack of population recovery.

We need a hunting and trapping season now.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

There is no doubt that trapping would be the most effective way to take one. I'd love to try it.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Luv2hunteup said:


> The last UP population estimate I heard was around 830 wolves including this years pups. That is only the minimum number of wolves in the UP. Not all packs are tracked or have collars. At 50 deer killed per wolf that is 41,500 deer killed by wolves. In 2011 hunters only killed just over 43,000 deer.
> 
> The UP's deer population peaked out at about 900,000 animals in 1995. The latest deer estimate is under 300,000 animals. Winter kill was responsible for a lot of the numbers reduction but wolves are playing a huge roll in lack of population recovery.
> 
> We need a hunting and trapping season now.


 That does not include the thrill kill numbers. I quit deer hunting in the UP when I was seeing more wolves and coyotes than deer.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

I would love to try trapping or hunting them.
We have plenty around our camp. 
Fresh wolf scat around all the time. 
I have had 3 come in to my deer calls and my buddy had 
a pack of 10 come in to his calls. He said they came in in pairs of 2 
from all directions trying to encirle the noise. He said it took at least 10 min. for them to leave after they figured out there was no deer. He made some noises and waved his arms and it had little effect. 
He said it was the longest 1/4 mile walk back to camp that he has ever had.


----------

